# more than 1 source



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/health/are-your-kids-drinking-lead-in-their-juice-1750477/

It's funny how painters take the rap for every other trade on a job site and now here we are taking the rap for lead:whistling2:


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

I remember years ago someone doing research as to a school yard full of lead. They found that it was residual lead that came off the roads when it rained left over from when our gas had lead in it. I would bet some lead in drinks, especially from del monte and the big growers in CA., came from there soil from using lead gas. I used to live near them......miles and miles......lots of tractors. Not to mention lead is "natural"....its in the ground and water.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

If we can just get all kids to stop eating, drinking and breathing..........


Problem solved!:thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just wrap all the children in bubble wrap before we send them off into this cruel world.


----------

